# I lost my BB bag!



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Thankfully it is only the larger e-reader Borsa Bella bag... and it IS somewhere in my rubber stamping room. (Or it was the last time I saw it.)  What the heck?!  How can someone lose something IN the house that they aren't even using?  I mean, the last time I saw it, it was sitting prettily on a cabinet. Now?  I have no clue. I've looked IN the cabinet, behind the Cricut machine, in my bookcase, under my desk, under the Cricut stand.  ?  Seriously... this is weird. We don't have kids and my hubby stays out of that room. Maybe the cat took a liking to it?  (Although I was in the basement a couple of hours ago and if she'd have taken it, it would have been there.)  Strange........ very strange.


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

Gremlins.  

They like to play tricks on us.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I lost my K2i wall charger piece somewhere in the house within a week of getting my Kindle. Made me so mad, and I never did find it. Oh well, my K3 will arrive soon!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I lost the power cord to my K2 a month or so ago.  It's driving me crazy.  I refuse to buy a new one becuase as soon as I do the old one will magically reappear.  Frustrating.
deb


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

drenee said:


> I lost the power cord to my K2 a month or so ago. It's driving me crazy. I refuse to buy a new one becuase as soon as I do the old one will magically reappear. Frustrating.
> deb


I'm using a $6 charger from WalMart. Works great, but it still makesme mad that I don't have the original charger, lol.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have the iGo charger, so I'm not without.  But I have no USB connector.  I've never had my K2 attached to my computer, so that doesn't matter either.  It's just irritating to know it's here SOMEWHERE.
deb


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I "lost" my BB bag a couple of months ago, and since I go to Kindleboards for everything else, I wanted to post a message saying "Help, have you seen it?", so when I saw your post, I had to chuckle a little, but sorry that you can't find yours; Mine was lost in my bedroom and turned up, so I hope yours does, too. Best wishes!


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Thankfully it is only the larger e-reader Borsa Bella bag... and it IS somewhere in my rubber stamping room. (Or it was the last time I saw it.) What the heck?! How can someone lose something IN the house that they aren't even using? I mean, the last time I saw it, it was sitting prettily on a cabinet. Now? I have no clue. I've looked IN the cabinet, behind the Cricut machine, in my bookcase, under my desk, under the Cricut stand. ? Seriously... this is weird. We don't have kids and my hubby stays out of that room. Maybe the cat took a liking to it? (Although I was in the basement a couple of hours ago and if she'd have taken it, it would have been there.) Strange........ very strange.


My stamps try to hide stuff related to my other hobbies all the time, I think they just feel neglected...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a reason I have two of all important items.  Three of some things.


Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Ha! I do have multiples of some things stamp-related... and I did have multiple K2 covers. Still looking for my BB.


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

When you find it, will you let me know if the long lost charger to my video camera is with it?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

KimberlyinMN said:


> How can someone lose something IN the house that they aren't even using?


LMAO!!!!! You obviously haven't met me. We lose stuff in this house ALL the time.

When I bought the new iPhone, I also added Find My iPhone to it. Not because I could track it if stolen, oh no. I bought it because I can send a remote message to the d*mn thing that causes it to make the most unholy shrieking noise you can imagine, even if the ringer is turned off. That way, I can find it no matter where in the house I left it. 

My husband asked the other day if there was an equivalent app for his glasses. LOL

I'm sure you'll find it soon. Fingers crossed!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Somebody left it off of the set plan for the next scenes of the drama of your life.  Give it an act and the new props guys will be in and put it back.


----------



## aislinnteresa (Jan 21, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Somebody left it off of the set plan for the next scenes of the drama of your life. Give it an act and the new props guys will be in and put it back.


  LOVE it!

Here's hoping your bag turns up soon! That sort of thing happens all the time around here, but at my house, I know it's one of six little rascals who have misappropriated my belongings.


----------



## Amiedoll (Jun 29, 2010)

If you don't have ferrets to explain the disappearance then you can always try my hubbies trick. When we were dating he lost his car keys, so he pulled his entire room apart and chucked everything in it into the hallway. Still no keys... after he had put everything back together he found them in his jacket pocket (it was probably the best temper tantrum ever lol), now that we live together I search for lost items, its safer that way    

I really do hope you find it soon, good luck


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There's a reason I have two of all important items. Three of some things.
> 
> 
> Betsy


Too funny Betsy! And here I thought I was probably the only person who automatically buys multiples of items just to save myself time in the future.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

cmg.sweet said:


> My stamps try to hide stuff related to my other hobbies all the time, I think they just feel neglected...


This cracked me up. I'm a rubber stamper too! But mine have never hidden anything... that I know of.

Next time I can't find something, I'll know who the culprit is.

Vicki


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Aaaaarggghh... I'm still looking.  I even spent a few hours in that darn room organizing. (Although I will admit that I forgot I was looking for the BB bag.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> (Although I will admit that I forgot I was looking for the BB bag.)


ROFL!! 

Betsy


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I feel your pain. I am missing two BB bags.  And I know they are in that middle mess of a room that I do not have the energy to conquer.  Either that or tucked in another bag on my closet shelf which I reorganized recently.  I always seem to lose things when I reorganize.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I found my K charger.  Woohoo.
deb


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Hmmmm.....the Borrowers, perhaps?


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

It'll be in the last place you look.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I still haven't found it. My stamp room is now organized though.


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I still haven't found it. My stamp room is now organized though.


It's nice to know there are some fellow KB members that are rubber stampers too!

I haven't lost any Kindle accessories in my stamp room but have lost stamps and stamp accessories before in there.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

You have a stamp room?  I have a few boxes of rubber stamps, but they are in the living room with everything else.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Funny stories.  Sometimes we suspect we have a ghost.  Things will disappear and once we quit looking, they will appear in a place we had looked.

The other day though, I went through everything in the refrigerator looking for a small dropper bottle I always have in there.  It was no where to be found but there were some things in there that I never did identify.

The next day I opened the kitchen cabinet door to get a glass and there was the bottle.  Sneaky little sucker!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> You have a stamp room? I have a few boxes of rubber stamps, but they are in the living room with everything else.


Yep! That was one of my two requirements when we were house shopping. 1) Stamp room and 2) basement for bad weather. I got both!  I have thousands and thousands of stamps. I did unmount them all and remounted them with EZ Mount, so that freed up a lot of space.


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

All of mine are on EZ mount too...my stamp room is more home office/guest room than stamp room, but it all fits in here somehow!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I have multiples of so many things. It isn't me who loses stuff, oh no. It is The Boy (ten-year-old grandson). He loves to pilfer, as my mother says, and he scatters things. You would not believed how many pairs of scissors I have and yet I can rarely find scissors when I need them. And I have two TIVO remotes--so far. Once I cleaned out The Boy's closet and found--among many other misplaced items--a roll of toilet paper and two of my missing shoes. Not a pair. 

By the way, if you live near me it's quite possible The Boy stopped by and misplaced your BB bag. 

Linda


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Yep! That was one of my two requirements when we were house shopping. 1) Stamp room and 2) basement for bad weather. I got both!  I have thousands and thousands of stamps. I did unmount them all and remounted them with EZ Mount, so that freed up a lot of space.


Half of our finished basement is my stamp room. I am with you on the stamps. I still have wood mounted stamp but that is mainly because I had custom shelves built for them years ago so I never unmounted those. I buy all unmounted now that are stored in CD/DVD cases.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Speaking of stamping... I get to meet Robyn the Pink Stamper tomorrow!! I'm so excited!!! http://www.mypinkstamper.com It's a 2-1/2 hour drive but WOO-HOO!!


----------



## strawhatbrat (Aug 20, 2010)

I have a sewing room.... I love having my own "studio". You must be a scrapbooker or cardmaker to have so many stamps?


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Speaking of stamping... I get to meet Robyn the Pink Stamper tomorrow!! I'm so excited!!! http://www.mypinkstamper.com It's a 2-1/2 hour drive but WOO-HOO!!


Have fun she always comes across as such a nice person on her video's. Is she teaching a class?


----------

